

Water disposal wells have driven fracking boom, may also cause earthquakes - forrest_t
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-23/can-this-oklahoma-oilman-s-company-withstand-another-earthquake-

======
barney54
This headline is not accurate. Waste water disposal wells are not "driving"
the hydraulic fracturing boom. Disposal of waste water comes at the end of the
process--it does not drive the process.

The boom in oil and natural gas production in places like North Dakota, Texas,
and Pennsylvania did not take off because suddenly there were waste water
injection wells but because of hydraulic fracturing, directional drilling and
advanced underground imaging (high oil prices also really helped).

In Oklahoma, as the article states, these waste water injection wells have
been very helpful for finding a place to dispose of produced water. But it
isn't accurate to say that disposal wells are "driving" the boom.

~~~
Retric
Without cheap disposal of large quantities of toxic sludge fracking is not
economically viable. 60 years ago they could have simply dumped it into local
streams but no longer fly's in the US. So, in the end banning injection wells
effectively also banns fracking.

Or as the article says wastewater wells drive fracking take them away and they
party stops.

